# Can an open maiden have sticky milk?



## jsites (May 14, 2012)

Today I was comparing a maiden's bag that I think is in foal (Patches) to a maiden I thought was open (High Society). I felt Patches bag...nothing. I checked HighSociety's bag there was a tiny bit of hardness but she is not bagged up at all. There is alot of fullness in front of her bag. She has a tiny bit of very sticky milk that tested about a 6.8 ph. She is overweight so I didn't see any size change. I'm not sure what to think. Is it possible for a maiden to give a dribble of sticky milk if she is not in foal...if so why? Her dam produces lots of white milk year round. High Society was in heat this year so I thought she was open. I bred her four times last year. I bred her June 5-9, June 26-30, July 19-21, and August 8-9. Her dam has had a history of allowing a stallion to breed her while she was in foal.


----------



## jsites (May 14, 2012)

High Society's "bag"


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (May 14, 2012)

I'd like to say too that my mare Missy "shows heat" to our stallion even while pregnant. She's due anytime now and everytime I walk her by our stallion she acts like she's in full blown heat and never stops doing this regardless of when/if she is in season.

Considering she was bred, I would think that she could very well be pregnant and waiting to show you her package!


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (May 15, 2012)

Is it possible for a maiden to give a dribble of sticky milk if she is not in foal...if so why?

Yes, because mammary secretions resembling milk can happen at any time during a mares life whether she is pregnant or not.

Dr Taylor


----------



## jsites (May 15, 2012)

Dr. Taylor....Thanks for answering my question. That was a huge help.

Thanks all! I was hoping Tybee Tyme was right and I would be getting a new foal soon. Diane, if things change and she progresses I'll let you know and get pics.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (May 15, 2012)

Is it possible for you try to feel foal movement on her during feeding time? That'd give you an answer in a heartbeat......

Here's to hoping there's a suprise package in there for you!


----------

